# Subclass 189 and 190 share experience and timelines



## MaxTheLoneWolf (Oct 31, 2013)

Hi all,

Please can we share our experiences and timelines for subclass 189 and 190.

Mine:

Subclass 189 SOL 221111 General Accountants,

Skills migration assessment by CPA - suitable outcome in March 2014, skills employment assessment by CPA 34+ months until Dec 2013, 

EOI submitted on 20th March 2014 claiming 60 points (including claim for experience of 3+ years).

Hoping to get an invite on 24th March 2014. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Ahmed86 (Mar 31, 2014)

March 24th would be too soon. Perhaps April 7th?
Let me know how you go. I have similar points.


----------



## MaxTheLoneWolf (Oct 31, 2013)

not April 7th. Invitations are now sent on 2nd and 4th Monday of the month. So this time it will be 14th April and then 28th April. What is your ANZSCO? Are you also going for 189?


----------



## Ahmed86 (Mar 31, 2014)

MaxTheLoneWolf said:


> not April 7th. Invitations are now sent on 2nd and 4th Monday of the month. So this time it will be 14th April and then 28th April. What is your ANZSCO? Are you also going for 189?


189, 60 points, 221111


----------



## Ahmed86 (Mar 31, 2014)

I am hopeful we will receive an invite on 14th.


----------



## MaxTheLoneWolf (Oct 31, 2013)

hopefully yes!


----------



## Ahmed86 (Mar 31, 2014)

MaxTheLoneWolf said:


> hopefully yes!


Did you get any replies from successful 221111 60 pointers?


----------



## MaxTheLoneWolf (Oct 31, 2013)

yes a few. waiting times are 20-30 days for invitations for same profile.


----------



## Ahmed86 (Mar 31, 2014)

MaxTheLoneWolf said:


> yes a few. waiting times are 20-30 days for invitations for same profile.


3 more days!!!


----------



## MaxTheLoneWolf (Oct 31, 2013)

that's right! Very hard to wait.


----------



## rohit1_sharma (Apr 10, 2014)

Hi everyone,

Here are my timelines:

*189* | *263111* |* IELTS*: 12/10/13, All : 7+ | *ACS* Submitted: 12/11/13, Result: *+ve* 07/02/14 | *EOI* (60 Points): 14/02/14 | * Invite*: 24/02/14 |* Visa Lodged*: 18/03/14 | *PCC*: 21/03/14 | *Medicals*: 22/03/14 | *All Docs Front Loaded*: 01/04/14 | *CO Allocated*: :noidea: | *Grant*: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## MaxTheLoneWolf (Oct 31, 2013)

hey Ahmed could you please mention your details in your signatures... and keep in touch. Believe me our profiles are very rare on these portals..


----------



## Ahmed86 (Mar 31, 2014)

MaxTheLoneWolf said:


> hey Ahmed could you please mention your details in your signatures... and keep in touch. Believe me our profiles are very rare on these portals..


Im using an app, do you know how to make a signature?


----------



## amjadakmal (Jul 12, 2013)

rohit1_sharma said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Here are my timelines:
> 
> *189* | *263111* |* IELTS*: 12/10/13, All : 7+ | *ACS* Submitted: 12/11/13, Result: *+ve* 07/02/14 | *EOI* (60 Points): 14/02/14 | * Invite*: 24/02/14 |* Visa Lodged*: 18/03/14 | *PCC*: 21/03/14 | *Medicals*: 22/03/14 | *All Docs Front Loaded*: 01/04/14 | *CO Allocated*: :noidea: | *Grant*: :fingerscrossed:


I am planning to lodge the application. I have seen that ACS is taking three months to complete the assessment.

I have few questions, how many list of responsibilities are required on the reference letter?


----------



## MaxTheLoneWolf (Oct 31, 2013)

hi, you'll have to find the option 'User CP' to change your signature.


----------



## Ahmed86 (Mar 31, 2014)

MaxTheLoneWolf said:


> hi, you'll have to find the option 'User CP' to change your signature.


6 hrs and 30 mins  good luck Max


----------



## MaxTheLoneWolf (Oct 31, 2013)

at 1830 Hrs. IST

Good Luck Ahmed!


----------



## MaxTheLoneWolf (Oct 31, 2013)

nope. no invite for me this time.


----------



## Ahmed86 (Mar 31, 2014)

MaxTheLoneWolf said:


> nope. no invite for me this time.


It isn't 12am yet


----------



## Ahmed86 (Mar 31, 2014)

Ahmed86 said:


> It isn't 12am yet


45 mins to go!!!


----------



## MaxTheLoneWolf (Oct 31, 2013)

nope. no invitation still. 

you Ahmed?


----------



## Ahmed86 (Mar 31, 2014)

MaxTheLoneWolf said:


> nope. no invitation still.
> 
> you Ahmed?[/QUOT
> No


----------



## MaxTheLoneWolf (Oct 31, 2013)

now wait until 23rd April 2014. I so hate it.


----------



## Ahmed86 (Mar 31, 2014)

MaxTheLoneWolf said:


> now wait until 23rd April 2014. I so hate it.


You submitted 10 days before me. Hopefully, you should get it on the 23rd round.


----------



## MaxTheLoneWolf (Oct 31, 2013)

I hope so. It is making me crazy day by day.


----------



## Ahmed86 (Mar 31, 2014)

MaxTheLoneWolf said:


> I hope so. It is making me crazy day by day.


28 of April *


----------



## MaxTheLoneWolf (Oct 31, 2013)

yep. 27th actually for us.


----------



## Ahmed86 (Mar 31, 2014)

God knows how many accountants are in the queue. Im becoming pessimistic.
All the best.


----------



## MaxTheLoneWolf (Oct 31, 2013)

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...al)&sortcolid=-1&sortasc=true&rowsperpage=250


----------



## MaxTheLoneWolf (Oct 31, 2013)

refer above link


----------



## Ahmed86 (Mar 31, 2014)

MaxTheLoneWolf said:


> refer above link


Thank you Max


----------



## MaxTheLoneWolf (Oct 31, 2013)

Hey guys!

I have a bittersweet feeling about your experiences in Australia. Well, I feel good for those who have had success by now and sincere wishes for those who I am sure will succeed soon in finding good jobs. All this reading has raised some simple questions in my mind.

While you are trying to find that job of your dreams and say 6 months have gone by doing so, how have you survived these 6 months? Did you land in Australia with sufficient enough money to live these 6 months? or, have you been earning from some unskilled or low skilled jobs so far, for example working as junior staff in Mc Donald's or KFC, or working on a conveyor belt in an automobile company and MAY BE continuing to pursue an Australian study simultaneously? Just some hypothetical situations that have come to my mind..

To my understanding most of the people here have landed with families. So, how are you guys managing your daily expenses, like groceries, etc.? How are you being able to pay for your rents, your utility bills, buy gas for your car, buy new decent clothes whenever required, etc.?

As for me, I will not land in Australia with a hope of getting a job in 'Accounts/Finance' within 4-5 months. I'll try to bring with me as much money I can, but will not keep spending it all until there is a hole in my pocket! I am ok with with doing..not so skilled jobs..until I get a job in 'Accounts/Finance', no matter it takes 6 weeks or 6 months.

One more question... in 189 visa are you allowed to take whatever occupation you get after landing or just the one you have claimed points for? Of course you'll be most likely to get one, and also feel the urge to continue your past occupation and the Australian government would also want/expect you to do so, but you can only do so until you are able to contain life inside your skin.

There are pleanty of skilled immigrants doing unskilled jobs in Canada, but what's the scenario in Australia?

Bests!


----------



## Ahmed86 (Mar 31, 2014)

MaxTheLoneWolf said:


> refer above link


Did we submit it incorrectly?
Does your EOI say Submitted on top right corner and next to date of effect it says: The eoi for this client is able to be completed?


----------



## MaxTheLoneWolf (Oct 31, 2013)

mine says 

EOI status : submitted

DOE: 21/03/2014
Result: The EOI for this subclass is able to be completed. The client's claims equals 60 points.


----------



## MaxTheLoneWolf (Oct 31, 2013)

what about you? I think if there is Date of effect mentioned then it is pretty much submitted for invitation. Nothing to be done before receiving invitation. That is my personal opinion.


----------



## Ahmed86 (Mar 31, 2014)

MaxTheLoneWolf said:


> what about you? I think if there is Date of effect mentioned then it is pretty much submitted for invitation. Nothing to be done before receiving invitation. That is my personal opinion.


Same statements. Only my date is 10 days after.

I am just surprised you havent received an invite.


----------



## MaxTheLoneWolf (Oct 31, 2013)

Ahmed86 said:


> Same statements. Only my date is 10 days after.
> 
> I am just surprised you havent received an invite.


Man I do not have a good feeling about it. If I do not get an invite in next round then I am screwed good!


----------



## Ahmed86 (Mar 31, 2014)

MaxTheLoneWolf said:


> Man I do not have a good feeling about it. If I do not get an invite in next round then I am screwed good!


We have to look at facts. If you dont get it next round... it meams there is an internal "unpuplblicised" quota on accountants.


----------



## MaxTheLoneWolf (Oct 31, 2013)

Our Accountant community is also not very active on forums like these, so as to find out where we stand in the invitation queue. expatforum dot com is better than here. In 24th March 2014 round out of 2000 invitations 240 were for 2211. That is a big chunk it seems.


----------



## Ahmed86 (Mar 31, 2014)

MaxTheLoneWolf said:


> Our Accountant community is also not very active on forums like these, so as to find out where we stand in the invitation queue. expatforum dot com is better than here. In 24th March 2014 round out of 2000 invitations 240 were for 2211. That is a big chunk it seems.


But we don't know how many accountants are in the queue before us with similar points *shrugs*


----------



## MaxTheLoneWolf (Oct 31, 2013)

The only way to get a hint of that would be to be in contact with more accountants in 189 queue with 60 points. Most of these forums are dominated by IT or related professionals.


----------



## rohit1_sharma (Apr 10, 2014)

amjadakmal said:


> I am planning to lodge the application. I have seen that ACS is taking three months to complete the assessment.
> 
> I have few questions, how many list of responsibilities are required on the reference letter?


There is no specific number to it but try to put atleast 7 - 8 bullet points and ensure that you use the terms and words mentioned in the ANZSCO description properly so that it is assessed relevant to the job role code.


----------



## MaxTheLoneWolf (Oct 31, 2013)

Guys

14 April 2014 results have been published.

My DoE is 21/03/2014 but the cut of date is 14/04/2014. Why did I not get the invite?

Is it because all of the invitation quota for my SOL was consumed by 65 pointers in my SOL? That is all I can think of. Or am I missing something? There are as many 65 pointer invites as there are 60 pointer invites this time. A similar phenomena was experienced in 13 Jan 2014 invites when 65 pointer invites were way more than 60 pointer invites!

174 invitations have been sent to SOL 2211 in 14 April 2014 round.


----------



## Ahmed86 (Mar 31, 2014)

MaxTheLoneWolf said:


> Guys
> 
> 14 April 2014 results have been published.
> 
> ...


Oh wait. This means there are soooo many accountants who submitted EOI


----------



## MaxTheLoneWolf (Oct 31, 2013)

My EOI homepage


----------



## MaxTheLoneWolf (Oct 31, 2013)

Ahmed, can you please check if your EOI homepage looks the same as mine..


----------



## Ahmed86 (Mar 31, 2014)

MaxTheLoneWolf said:


> Ahmed, can you please check if your EOI homepage looks the same as mine..


It does. And my friend's as well


----------



## Ahmed86 (Mar 31, 2014)

Tomorrow. Tomorrow.


----------



## MaxTheLoneWolf (Oct 31, 2013)

Ahmed86 said:


> Tomorrow. Tomorrow.


yep. i hope no more waiting required for us. already waited too much!


----------



## Ahmed86 (Mar 31, 2014)

Yes yes I hope so toooo.
I updated my EOI today (country of usual residence) but my DoE is the same, I hope it doesnt affect my turn in the queue.


----------



## mh_uk (Apr 16, 2014)

I am planning to apply for 190 but had a few question in relation to points. With reference to immi's website:
''http://www.immi.gov.au/Visas/Pages/190.aspx#sub-heading-10''

Under ''How points are rewarded'' It is stated that I can also receive 10 points by an eligible family member holding PR or Australian citizenship. My sister resides in Truganina(3029/Postcode) .She is housewife and currently not employed and is a PR holder(she is waiting for her citizenship). On immi's website it is mentioned broadly that I can only claim these 10 points if the relative is not residing in Melbourne's metropolitan area but doesn't specify which postcode is covered in this area. 

1) Looking at the above scenario can I claim these 10 points?

2) I am a Civil Engineer with 2 years relevant experience in Construction. I would get my skills assessed by EA and hopefully receive those 5 points. Also have got band 8.5 in IELTS with 7.5 in writing and the rest are all above 8.5. As you cannot access any forms until you are invited after EOI how would I claim my sisters PR points in subclass 190? Is there like a separate section in Subclass 190 form where you enter details for your relative?The website is leading me to a different page Subclass 489 and it is very confusing.

I would really appreciate if anyone can help me with this as it is very confusing without accessing the actual forms. Thanks


----------



## enjoyIncubus (Mar 20, 2014)

I am planning on submitting an EOI with 60 points to be considered for the 189 visa as a Secondary Teacher. I'm just wondering if I should wait an additional 6 months until I turn 25. Then I'll have 65 points. How often does it come down to 65 vs. 60 points? Or as long as you hit 60 you're good?


----------



## MaxTheLoneWolf (Oct 31, 2013)

enjoyIncubus said:


> I am planning on submitting an EOI with 60 points to be considered for the 189 visa as a Secondary Teacher. I'm just wondering if I should wait an additional 6 months until I turn 25. Then I'll have 65 points. How often does it come down to 65 vs. 60 points? Or as long as you hit 60 you're good?


Hi

Skillselect works on the ranking system as set by DIBP. This ranking system puts 65 pointer on priority in the invitation queue as against 60 pointers even if the EOI of a 60 pointer is older. When all 65 pointers have been invited the invitations are then sent to 60 pointers based on the submission date (called Date of Effect within skillselect) on First In First Invited basis. So, in a nutshell, ranking is first done on the basis of points and then for equal points ranking is done on the basis of DoE.

You desire for subclass 189, so as long as you can score minimum 60 now you are good to submit an EOI now. Submitting with 60 points now will give you an advantage of being earlier into the invitation queue as compared to other 60 pointers who will be later in submitting their EOIs. Submitting an EOI later when you can score 65 will give you an advantage of being even further higher into the invitation queue because higher points score advantage trumps earlier DoE advantage, HOWEVER, you are certain of the immigration rules in effect NOW, but you cannot anticipate the immigration rules THEN when you'll turn 25! A new immigration year is starting from 1st July 2014. There will be a new SOL. You can't be sure if your occupation will be included in that list! So go on and submit your EOI NOW and wait for your invitation. If you do not get it by the time you turn 25, skillselect will automatically update your EOI for 65 points by analysing that you have turned 25 (basis your DoB as you have punched in your details in your EOI) and will re-rank you EOI as per the ranking system I have explained above.

Points only matter when you have submitted your EOI and now you are waiting for an invitation. Notwithstanding your points score the processing times are the same for all within the same subclass. There is no ranking or priority for that.

Cheers and good luck! and please say 'Hi' going forward.


----------



## eddieb7 (Feb 2, 2014)

Skill Assessment Application – 7th Aug 13 || Skill Assessment Positive - 29th Nov 13 

VIC SS Applied – 9th Dec 13 || VIC SS Approved – 19th Jan 14

190 Applied – 30th Jan 14 || CO Assigned - 16th Mar 14

Police Checks uploaded 1st Apr 14

Medicals Cleared 11th April || Now Waiting Patiently for Visa result


----------



## MaxTheLoneWolf (Oct 31, 2013)

mh_uk said:


> I am planning to apply for 190 but had a few question in relation to points. With reference to immi's website:
> ''http://www.immi.gov.au/Visas/Pages/190.aspx#sub-heading-10''
> 
> Under ''How points are rewarded'' It is stated that I can also receive 10 points by an eligible family member holding PR or Australian citizenship. My sister resides in Truganina(3029/Postcode) .She is housewife and currently not employed and is a PR holder(she is waiting for her citizenship). On immi's website it is mentioned broadly that I can only claim these 10 points if the relative is not residing in Melbourne's metropolitan area but doesn't specify which postcode is covered in this area.
> ...


Hi mh_UK

Subclass 190 will not let you claim points for sponsorship by a family member who has PR or citizenship of Australia. 190 is State or Territory sponsorship visa (i.e. govt. needs to sponsor you) , not family sponsorship visa. Website is correctly taking you to 489 as that relates to family sponsorship visas.

Cheers and good luck! Please say 'Hi' going forward.


----------



## MaxTheLoneWolf (Oct 31, 2013)

eddieb7 said:


> Skill Assessment Application - 7th Aug 13 || Skill Assessment Positive - 29th Nov 13
> 
> VIC SS Applied - 9th Dec 13 || VIC SS Approved - 19th Jan 14
> 
> ...


you can also simply add this to your signatures. click on 'User CP' on the top left corner and on the following page search for 'Edit Signature' on left vertical menu.


----------



## eddieb7 (Feb 2, 2014)

MaxTheLoneWolf said:


> you can also simply add this to your signatures. click on 'User CP' on the top left corner and on the following page search for 'Edit Signature' on left vertical menu.


Thanks Max.

Updated my Signature.


----------



## mh_uk (Apr 16, 2014)

MaxTheLoneWolf said:


> Hi mh_UK
> 
> Subclass 190 will not let you claim points for sponsorship by a family member who has PR or citizenship of Australia. 190 is State or Territory sponsorship visa (i.e. govt. needs to sponsor you) , not family sponsorship visa. Website is correctly taking you to 489 as that relates to family sponsorship visas.
> 
> Cheers and good luck! Please say 'Hi' going forward.


Hi!
Thanks mate for your kind reply. I was so caught up in writing the question that I even forgot saying Hi! lol. I have got a few more questions if I may ask. i.e How different is 489 from 190 and is the processing time for 489 more as compare to 189/190?

Considering my circumstances in the aforementioned comment what do you recommend would be the best subclass to apply for? I can try to retake IELTS and score 8 overall(each module)

And whichever visa your goodselves shall recommend I shall appreciate if you can also provide the web-link indicating the calculation of points for that specific visa. Thanks guys really appreciate your help!


----------



## enjoyIncubus (Mar 20, 2014)

MaxTheLoneWolf said:


> Hi
> 
> ....
> 
> Cheers and good luck! and please say 'Hi' going forward.


Hi, 
Thanks MaxTheLoneWolf. Unfortunately I can't apply yet because I can't apply to have my skills assessed until June and that can take up to 10 weeks. By the time I get the results back from that and am ready to apply it will likely be August and there will be a new SOL. All I can do is hope that my occupation is still on there. 
Thanks again.


----------



## Ahmed86 (Mar 31, 2014)

Congraaats Max.
No invite for me but that is great news!!!


----------



## MaxTheLoneWolf (Oct 31, 2013)

Ahmed86 said:


> Congraaats Max.
> No invite for me but that is great news!!!


Thanks Ahmed

Next round is your round, I am sure. 

Best Wishes!


----------



## rohit1_sharma (Apr 10, 2014)

I got my Grant Today!!!!

189 | 263111 | IELTS: 12/10/13, All : 7+ | ACS Submitted: 12/11/13, Result: +ve 07/02/14 | EOI (60 Points): 14/02/14 | Invite: 24/02/14 | Visa Lodged: 18/03/14 | PCC: 21/03/14 | Medicals: 22/03/14 | All Docs Front Loaded: 01/04/14 | DIrect Grant: 30/04/14


----------



## MaxTheLoneWolf (Oct 31, 2013)

rohit1_sharma said:


> I got my Grant Today!!!!
> 
> 189 | 263111 | IELTS: 12/10/13, All : 7+ | ACS Submitted: 12/11/13, Result: +ve 07/02/14 | EOI (60 Points): 14/02/14 | Invite: 24/02/14 | Visa Lodged: 18/03/14 | PCC: 21/03/14 | Medicals: 22/03/14 | All Docs Front Loaded: 01/04/14 | DIrect Grant: 30/04/14


Congrats Rohit!


----------



## MaxTheLoneWolf (Oct 31, 2013)

mh_uk said:


> Hi!
> Thanks mate for your kind reply. I was so caught up in writing the question that I even forgot saying Hi! lol. I have got a few more questions if I may ask. i.e How different is 489 from 190 and is the processing time for 489 more as compare to 189/190?
> 
> Considering my circumstances in the aforementioned comment what do you recommend would be the best subclass to apply for? I can try to retake IELTS and score 8 overall(each module)
> ...


Hi mh_UK

I do not have much idea of other subclasses but 189.


----------



## rohit1_sharma (Apr 10, 2014)

MaxTheLoneWolf said:


> Congrats Rohit!


Thanks and wish you all the best!


----------



## amjadakmal (Jul 12, 2013)

rohit1_sharma said:


> I got my Grant Today!!!!
> 
> 189 | 263111 | IELTS: 12/10/13, All : 7+ | ACS Submitted: 12/11/13, Result: +ve 07/02/14 | EOI (60 Points): 14/02/14 | Invite: 24/02/14 | Visa Lodged: 18/03/14 | PCC: 21/03/14 | Medicals: 22/03/14 | All Docs Front Loaded: 01/04/14 | DIrect Grant: 30/04/14


Congrats man!!!

I requested you for points, if you can help me please in making my application successful.

May i know how many responsibilities should be added in reference letter. Also, how many years of experience you have?

Thanks


----------



## Ahmed86 (Mar 31, 2014)

MaxTheLoneWolf said:


> Thanks Ahmed
> 
> Next round is your round, I am sure.
> 
> Best Wishes!


Yes. Got invited )
Did you lodge yet? Is it easy?


----------



## MaxTheLoneWolf (Oct 31, 2013)

Ahmed86 said:


> Yes. Got invited )
> Did you lodge yet? Is it easy?


Congrats Ahmed!

yes lodged my visa a week ago. yes it is easy.


----------



## Ahmed86 (Mar 31, 2014)

MaxTheLoneWolf said:


> Congrats Ahmed!
> 
> yes lodged my visa a week ago. yes it is easy.


Thanks Max! Good luck with your application. I keep putting it off, too anxious lol. I am so happy today!


----------



## lkl4300 (Sep 5, 2012)

rohit1_sharma said:


> I got my Grant Today!!!!
> 
> 189 | 263111 | IELTS: 12/10/13, All : 7+ | ACS Submitted: 12/11/13, Result: +ve 07/02/14 | EOI (60 Points): 14/02/14 | Invite: 24/02/14 | Visa Lodged: 18/03/14 | PCC: 21/03/14 | Medicals: 22/03/14 | All Docs Front Loaded: 01/04/14 | DIrect Grant: 30/04/14


Hi,

Congratulations.
Did you do your medical check up before or after your case officer assigned you a HAP ID? As i know, we need to have a HAP ID in order to do medical checkup if we have lodged the application.

Thanks.


----------



## Ahmed86 (Mar 31, 2014)

Ahmed86 said:


> Thanks Max! Good luck with your application. I keep putting it off, too anxious lol. I am so happy today!


Hello Max! Have you been allocated a CO?


----------



## Move Migration (Sep 30, 2013)

The 189 applications I've been sending in have had a one month lead time to get a case officer assigned and pretty much have all been decided within the 3 month official processing time.

Pretty good if you ask me.


----------



## Ahmed86 (Mar 31, 2014)

Move Migration said:


> The 189 applications I've been sending in have had a one month lead time to get a case officer assigned and pretty much have all been decided within the 3 month official processing time.
> 
> Pretty good if you ask me.


Yes great!


----------



## MaxTheLoneWolf (Oct 31, 2013)

Ahmed86 said:


> Hello Max! Have you been allocated a CO?


Can't say Ahmed. There is really no way to know that unless CO finds some deficiency in your docs or you have been granted the visa.


----------



## Ahmed86 (Mar 31, 2014)

MaxTheLoneWolf said:


> Can't say Ahmed. There is really no way to know that unless CO finds some deficiency in your docs or you have been granted the visa.


Thanks for replying. Yeah I thought so. I guess I should upload that form 80 already :/


----------



## MaxTheLoneWolf (Oct 31, 2013)

My CO contacted me today. Asked for : Evidence of Health.


----------



## Ahmed86 (Mar 31, 2014)

MaxTheLoneWolf said:


> My CO contacted me today. Asked for : Evidence of Health.


Didnt you provide your HAP id in application?


----------



## MaxTheLoneWolf (Oct 31, 2013)

Ahmed86 said:


> Didnt you provide your HAP id in application?


You don't have to provide HAP ID in application as HAP ID is not a proof that you have undergone a medical examination. It is rather only a reference no. for your medical to be conducted, not of completing the same.

Panel clinics do the uploading job for medical reports and they usually do it within 2-7 working days from the date of medical examination.


----------



## Ahmed86 (Mar 31, 2014)

MaxTheLoneWolf said:


> You don't have to provide HAP ID in application as HAP ID is not a proof that you have undergone a medical examination. It is rather only a reference no. for you medical to be conducted, not of completing the same.
> 
> Panel clinics do the uploading job for medical reports and they usually do it within 2-7 working days from the date of medical examination.


Oh I assumed you did my health declarations before applying. That is what I did. Then uploaded my medical exam booking receipt as evidence.


----------



## MaxTheLoneWolf (Oct 31, 2013)

Ahmed86 said:


> Oh I assumed you did my health declarations before applying. That is what I did. Then uploaded my medical exam booking receipt as evidence.


Nope. Check my timelines in my signatures.


----------



## Ahmed86 (Mar 31, 2014)

MaxTheLoneWolf said:


> Nope. Check my timelines in my signatures.


Oh cool. I cant view it on the app for some reason. It is good news re quick CO allocation. I hope you get the grant soon.


----------



## aussieheart (May 20, 2014)

Hi.

My relevant work experience short (9 months) and will not be considered for points - I have been mainly involved in academia. Nevertheless, I should be able to get 60 pts from other categories. Do I stand any chances both in EOI and skills assessment (Engineers Australia)? Anyone who has been similar situation or might have knowledge?


----------



## MaxTheLoneWolf (Oct 31, 2013)

aussieheart said:


> Hi.
> 
> My relevant work experience short (9 months) and will not be considered for points - I have been mainly involved in academia. Nevertheless, I should be able to get 60 pts from other categories. Do I stand any chances both in EOI and skills assessment (Engineers Australia)? Anyone who has been similar situation or might have knowledge?


Hi there

Considering you are an academia and have an Engineering degree you might not be able to get points for experience even if you are not short of the 9 months you have mentioned. However, the good news in your case is you have assessed yourself to be able to achieve the required min. 60 points from other categories. If this is the case then you are good to go ahead with your efforts for Skills Assessment as well as to submit an EOI.

Please note that Skills Assessment is an assessment of your qualifications only, which is mandatory in order to submit an EOI. There is a seperate assessment for work experience which is usually known as Employment Assessment, this is recommendatory in nature. I would also want to say here that in spite of Employment Assessent being only recommendatory in nature almost everyone who claims points for skilled experience gets their work experience assessed. Since you are not claiming points for experience you should ONLY go for Skills Assessment. If it comes out to be suitable and if you have scored 60 points even without points for experience then you can submit an EOI for subclass 189 successfully. For subclass 190 you need min. 55 points.

Max


----------



## aussieheart (May 20, 2014)

Thank you! It is going to be a bit more difficult for me to write detailed career episodes, but your post is very encouraging, and I might give it a try. Australia is where my heart is. 

Edit: Eh! Just analysed the points test again and it seems I am eligible only for 55 points. Re-taking the IELTS could be an option, but scoring 8 in all bands is quite difficult... even for natives, and I am not one. How likely is it to be nominated by a state? Are there any statistics?


----------



## sherdills (Oct 31, 2013)

Dear forum members
I am very new to australian immigration process abd need some advise to move on. I am a petroleum engineer with 65 self claimed points as have got positive assesment for my education and skills. I need to know the difference between visas 189 and 190. Is there a way I could apply for state nomination? Will I get any benefit out of that in terms of work? Please do respond with ur valuable comments.
Regards


----------



## MaxTheLoneWolf (Oct 31, 2013)

Just wanted to share with you my dear people, I have got my grant today!


----------



## Dinkum (Jan 5, 2014)

*Congratulations*

Great news. Enjoy your life in Oz mate. 



MaxTheLoneWolf said:


> Just wanted to share with you my dear people, I have got my grant today!


----------



## MaxTheLoneWolf (Oct 31, 2013)

aussieheart said:


> Thank you! It is going to be a bit more difficult for me to write detailed career episodes, but your post is very encouraging, and I might give it a try. Australia is where my heart is.
> 
> Edit: Eh! Just analysed the points test again and it seems I am eligible only for 55 points. Re-taking the IELTS could be an option, but scoring 8 in all bands is quite difficult... even for natives, and I am not one. How likely is it to be nominated by a state? Are there any statistics?


oh! 

I would rather that someone from subclass 190 replied to that. I don't have any idea of probability of nomination. That depends on state to state and on SOL to SOL.

Max


----------



## Ahmed86 (Mar 31, 2014)

MaxTheLoneWolf said:


> Just wanted to share with you my dear people, I have got my grant today!


Congratulations Max!


----------



## MaxTheLoneWolf (Oct 31, 2013)

Dinkum said:


> Great news. Enjoy your life in Oz mate.


thanks mate.


----------



## MaxTheLoneWolf (Oct 31, 2013)

Ahmed86 said:


> Congratulations Max!


thanks buddy!


----------



## Bug_Hunter (May 28, 2014)

Dear Members,

First of all, I want to say hi to all of you as this is my first post.

Got my 189 invite on 26th May, and now planning to submit the application via my immi-account.

However, I have following confusion.

I am applying alone, i.e. putting my wife in "non-migrant dependant" section.
My wife does not have a passport.

Now, how to fill up the 189 application, as even she is a non-migrant, they ask for her passport details like following
{
Enter the following details as they appear in the family member's passport
Passport number:
Country of passport:
Nationality of passport holder:
Date of issue:
Date of expiry:
Place of issue / issuing
authority:
Is this family member a citizen of the country of passport?
}

how can I answer such questions, when she does not have any passport
Any help is appreciated


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

As far as I know, she needs to get a passport even if she's not currently migrating. I've seen this question come up regarding non-migrating children who don't have a passport, and the response was that they need to get a passport.


----------



## Bug_Hunter (May 28, 2014)

Thank you for your message maggie-may24!
It is a very stressful news for me though. I am overseas these days and she has to get it done by herself 



maggie-may24 said:


> As far as I know, she needs to get a passport even if she's not currently migrating. I've seen this question come up regarding non-migrating children who don't have a passport, and the response was that they need to get a passport.


----------



## Bug_Hunter (May 28, 2014)

Hi maggie-may24!

Can you please clear another confusion of mine? 
When I submitted EOI, I mentioned my wife as a non-immigrant-dependent.

Then I got the invite, created an immi-account and started filling the application.

Now, My thought is that in the application, I will have to show my wife again as non-immigrant-dependent since the application has to match the EOI right?

but to my surprise, the option is not disabled, and I can add her as the accompanying dependent.

I am confused that if I alter any information from EOI, DIAC will reject the application 

any thoughts?

thank you in advance



maggie-may24 said:


> As far as I know, she needs to get a passport even if she's not currently migrating. I've seen this question come up regarding non-migrating children who don't have a passport, and the response was that they need to get a passport.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi Bug_Hunter,
I'm afraid I don't know the answer to that question as I haven't included a dependent in my visa so don't know how those questions appear in the system. Hopefully someone else will come along who can help, or perhaps you can ask this question in the "Ask Mark!" thread at the top of the thread list.


----------



## Bug_Hunter (May 28, 2014)

Thank you for your kind answer maggie 
I will ask Mr. Mark now.



maggie-may24 said:


> Hi Bug_Hunter,
> I'm afraid I don't know the answer to that question as I haven't included a dependent in my visa so don't know how those questions appear in the system. Hopefully someone else will come along who can help, or perhaps you can ask this question in the "Ask Mark!" thread at the top of the thread list.


----------



## hansrajpriya (Jun 9, 2014)

*Status of the attachments already uploaded still shows REQUIRED*

Hi guys,

I am new to this forum. I have applied for my 189 Visa on 07/06/2014. However, I am facing some difficulties while uploading the attachments on my Immi Account. The status of the attachment I have already uploaded is still showing me "Required" instead of "Received". The list of attachments is showing all my attachments and date uploaded on the bottom though. Has anyone experienced similar difficulties? I would really appreciate if someone would help me, as I am really concerned whether or not the documents have been uploaded or not.

Moreover, in the process of sorting and dealing with this problem, I also uploaded two documents twice by mistake. Will it create any issues for the Case Officer?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## lkl4300 (Sep 5, 2012)

hansrajpriya said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am new to this forum. I have applied for my 189 Visa on 07/06/2014. However, I am facing some difficulties while uploading the attachments on my Immi Account. The status of the attachment I have already uploaded is still showing me "Required" instead of "Received". The list of attachments is showing all my attachments and date uploaded on the bottom though. Has anyone experienced similar difficulties? I would really appreciate if someone would help me, as I am really concerned whether or not the documents have been uploaded or not.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Yes it is what happened to me too, so don't worry. This is how the system works. I did upload a document twice due to the system was very confusing, anyway it won't create any issues with the CO.


----------



## lkl4300 (Sep 5, 2012)

Hi guys

I have got my PR granted yesterday. Very excited


----------

